# The man who said, 'I will never get a poodle'.



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bless him, he had no idea of the poodle's propensity for heart-stealing


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hayley22 said:


> Bless him, he had no idea of the poodle's propensity for heart-stealing


That man-holding-a-poodle makes a better poster than the iconic Jimi Hendrix one shown behind him!!:thrasher: What a smart guy to fall prey to poodle love, not that I think he could _possibly_ have managed not to! Adorable!! (BTW, I am old enough to have seen Hendrix in concert, _twice._ Cool as he was, poodles are cooler yet!)


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

How amazing that you saw him in concert! Twice!  I will have to take your word for it, then, that poodles are cooler. I have no problem believing that!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

How could he not fall in love with Delphi!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...very sweet!

I saw Jimi live in Toronto, but was a tad too young to really grasp it.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys and poodles look very good together!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Guys and poodles look very good together!


Thanx, petitpie! 

We think so too.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*CB & Tonka,*

You guys look terrific together in your snappy "chapeaux"......love that picture! You are turning ladies' heads!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Another proud guy and poodle team, taking a puppy class together!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

lol
Real men love poodles.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband was not at all excited about getting a poodle and he is madly in love now...


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Before I get my hello "peck kiss" when my husband comes home from work, he runs over to the couch where Gigi is jumping out of her skin and wagging her whole body violently out of sheer happiness to see her daddy. My husband loves how excited she gets and how she starts crying if he doesn't immediately run to the couch (where I've trained her to wait for people when they come in the front door) and shower her with affection. I've tried to do the wagging thing, too, but it does not get me the same results. lol

This is a man who had resisted getting a dog, much less a poodle, for years. Now, he absolutely adores her and constantly shows his customers pictures of her on his cell phone.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sandooch, your post made me laugh!   I'm still the first one who gets kissed...But this may change, the way things are going!  It's so adorable how excited they get to see people they love. Delphi also gets all wriggly and tail-waggly!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've said this before, but I'll say it again. It's best to cut yr guys some slack over Poodles. We do take some flack from our buddies over our choice of dogs.

It helps to be an independent, crusty bugger like me who doesn't really give a damn what u think of me . . . or my dog.  But I still get teased.

I've got a buddy tho who wants a dog again. Ex-biker, beard down to his chest, looks like Charlie Daniels. He's always had the biggest, meanest guard dogs.

But he loves all dogs . . and Tonka. The other day he was sittin' in my kitchen, leaning over and hugging Tonka big time. His words, in Tonka's ear, were: "You're a good dog . . . even if u are a Poodle."


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't remember where I saw it, it may have been here, but in reference to men owning poodles, somebody told a story of a big, brawny guy who was mocked for owning a poodle. His response was a self-assured "when you have a [extremely large] [intimate appendage], you can own any kind of dog you want."


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> I've said this before, but I'll say it again. It's best to cut yr guys some slack over Poodles. We do take some flack from our buddies over our choice of dogs.
> 
> It helps to be an independent, crusty bugger like me who doesn't really give a damn what u think of me . . . or my dog.  But I still get teased.
> 
> ...


Countryboy, I completely agree. I, as a woman, encounter smart remarks about having a poodle, and I realise that with men it's usually a hundred times worse.

I know the title I chose for the thread was a little tongue-in-cheek, but really I'm not trying to make fun of the fact that he loves her. I'm really proud of him and of Delphi, and really happy that they have fallen in mutual love with one another  

I think a man who is secure in his masculinity doesn't let things like his choice of dog affect it. And that makes me proud to be the girlfriend of one such man


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Can't remember where I saw it, it may have been here, but in reference to men owning poodles, somebody told a story of a big, brawny guy who was mocked for owning a poodle. His response was a self-assured "when you have a [extremely large] [intimate appendage], you can own any kind of dog you want."


Hilarious!!!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Another proud guy and poodle team, taking a puppy class together!


Thanks for the pics, Petitpie! They make a lovely team!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hayley22*,

Thanks! I'll let him know how everyone here supports guys with poodles, but 
he loves all dogs and has never cared what anyone else thought, anyway.

*Countryboy*,

Love Charlie Daniels and crusty buggers. Post a picture of your friend and 
Tonka, please, if he doesn't mind.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

A beautiful sight...a man and his dog! Great pics!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My husband thinks jazz walks on water and he is very hurt that jazz does not prefer to sleep in our bed! This, from a man who vehemently did not want a poodle!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

We're getting our first spoo puppy in April. My dog died last year, I've been researching them for 2 1/2 years and finally convinced my husband. He's had the whole it's not manly reaction (construction worker), then one of my old captains stopped by (I was in the yachting industry for 10yrs). My husband admires this fellow and all he could talk about was the spoo he and his wife have (we've seen too) and how it's the best dog they've ever owned. He told him don't be a fool it'll be the only kind of dog you'll ever want again!! LOL it sealed the deal.


----------



## Poodlepup1 (Feb 11, 2012)

My Hubby is a big, tattooed, intimidating looking guy but he LOVES poodles. Our old poodle we had (rip) he baby talked and cooed to like it was a baby lol  he'll be doing that to our new little baby mini poodle! He's ummm... VERY comfortable with his.... masculinity.


----------

